# Babies, not sure what colour three of them are



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

So today taking pics and re-sexing them I discovered I have 4 does and 5 bucks, 6 of which are PEW (3 girls 3 boys) and 3 are . . well I dont know lol here they are:

3 pew girls:









and a little grey buck: 









I tried to get them all lined up like in the first pic but to no avail, at ten days they refuse to keep still lol


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

what colour are the parents my dear? x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

BEW and PEW  mum has silver agouti and pew as sisters (which i know of and own ) and dad has lilacs, blacks and pews with lilac broken brother being owned by me


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

blimey, they do look silver.. but ive never seen an agouti silver baby...

how exciting  x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah me neither so I dont know what to expect what colours besides silver agouti could they become from that bluish grey? they have no ticking btw but one has a small white stripe down his back


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i dont really know hun - ud be best off to ask probably cait or naomi has had silvers she may know  x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

okay, Ill admit though baby mice r certainly interesting they just run now still with their eyes shut that pic of the pews was no small feat lol, so what do u breed?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

haha i bet, atm i have 4 litter of babies from 4 satin himilayan does all crossed with a red buck. the first litter is a week old now so just starting to try and work out colours of the babies  x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

cool  hope your going to post loads of pics,


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i will do 
havnt handled babies to much yet, am so terrified im gonna hurt them  i jusy sit looking at them going, awww!! lol x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

lol Ive been holding these since day 2 and I poked my nose in the nest on day one because I didnt know shed had them lol I cleaned her out and everything assuming she was just sleeping like my other mice. I only knew shed had them because she stood on them coming out the nest to get the milky bread I was holding out


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

aww bless, yeah ive been picking mine up too but only for like a minute and then putting them back so they dont get cold.
theres so many babies in there where theyve all littered together theres too many to choose from lol and all equally cute  x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

lol how many do you think youve got?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

a zillion lol,
i dunno maybe 40? havnt taken any out yet x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

your taking some out? do you mean removing the bucks or something? I havent done that to be honest, though it has been reccomended with having more bucks then does but Im a softie lol I couldnt do it, though I suppose its a good thing I didnt as I would have ended up removing a doe which we believed was a buck


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

well no i admit i dont really want to, id rather let them grow up a bit and take them to the pet shop as i know i can get rid of some in there, ill only take some out if theyre runty or if theres too many for mums to cope with  x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah same here if shed had more then she could cope with I would have taken some out, she did orignally have 10 but one took itself out  she kicked it out the nest whilst I was washing their cage and it fell off my desk- her nest is a persil box btw so I didnt expect any escaping at all


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

oh dear 
these things happen sometimes no matter how hard u plan for them not to  x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah it was very sad but on a good note the others are thriving


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

well thats it, thats what uve got to think of... its sad but uve still got all the others  x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

yup I think Ive been quite lucky with my first litter actually almost even in numbers 4 girls 5 boys, 3 girl pews 3 boy pews and 2 boy greys and a female cant wait to find out what they actually are though, well the greys anyway the Pews are obvious enough lol


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i really like the pews, had them from naomi a while ago and recently got a black eyed white. and where im used to pews he looks kinda strange having black eyes lol x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

lol yeah pews are great, I was just planning on having brokens from this pairing but I guess one is genetically cream with broken relatives


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

see at least u know what ur gonna get, i think im just gonna hve to guess lol i dont get all this genetics stuff x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

lol I dont get genetics either I just keep pestering people on this forum, though I suppose I was toying with the idea of breeding my mice for a while and I asked what I would get out of every combination- a good thing about having only 6 mice, though ahem that is soon to be 7/8. I finally found a gorgeous chocolate fox and chocolate broken in the pet shop- something Id been looking for for ages and I got my mice after my search for foxes and now one comes in. sod's law lol


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

haha, i do love brokens. 
i wouldnt own mice at all if it wasnt for seeing rusty and smokey in the pet shop  x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah I started out with just wanting a single desk pet and ended up with 6 mice lol. Though I will say Ive owned mice before but Id forgotten about the smell when I got my 2 bucks lol


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

smell doesnt bother me too much - most of mine wee in a toilet, i brought them all corner loos....and they use them!! i just change the litter everyday! x easy!


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

lol mine dont they just ..go where ever they are, my does nest is full of nasties lol


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

haha, my 2 pet bucks rusty and smokey are funny with the loos.

rusty goes wherever and picks them up and carries them to put them in the loo and smokey bless him - ull see him running to the toilet to have a wee.

ill clean thier cage out and honestly there isnt a single turd anywhere else lol x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

aww thats really cute and conveniant lol my mice just dont bother at all lol they bearly get out of bed in the morning, deffo awake at feeding time though


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

haha, mine pratically get themselves a handful of food out the pot in the mornings at feeding time.

theyre so impatient, even if theres some in the dish they still want more lol x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah my rats are like that too if I give them half a pancake or whatever they dont want it, they want my half lol or their sisters half. when my mice does fight over a peanut when theres another next to them its hilarious


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

oh god mine are like that with mealworms, u could put a million in there but theyd all fight over the same one


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

lol yeah though only one of my mice likes mealworms the others just taste it and spit it back out :roll: lol


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

haha all mine like them, i get them dried though.

couldnt face giving live ones, dont think rusty would eat them if i did, hes a wuss with stuff like that.
a fly went through the wire in the lid of his rub the other day and he just stood there petrified squeaking at it and flapping his tail about lol,

tit!

x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

xd I give mine dried ones too, mum hates them. When we got the box of them I tilted it slightly so the worms moved slowly and I told her they were alive :twisted: was funny especially when she reaslised they werent actually moving lol


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

haha! love it 

is there any other insects they can have or is it just mealworms? x :?


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Im not too sure to be honest, I just feed all my animals mealworms


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Because we have lots of livefood such as mealworms, waxworms, cockroaches, crickets and locusts, the rodents always get them too!

The mice only being small tend to stick with crickets, worms and small roaches, some like them others aren't bothered, some are so savage, its like throwing a bag of powder to a crowd of deprived drug addicts :lol:

The rats love hissing cockroaches, they turn evil and get excited when they hiss, hehe

not for the faint hearted though, they tend to eat the head first :shock:


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

lol nice. I think it would be interesting to see how mine react to live foods but my mum wont let them in the house lol


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

gross :mrgreen:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

It is, especially when the roaches have got no head and half their insides hanging out and they are still trying to run away :lol:


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

ewww lol u have some very lovely rodents xd


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

do they chase them round? x


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

If they want to eat them yes, the rats do moreso, they just go mad for livefood!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

It sounds a bit like a challenge on that celebrity get me out of here program! My gerbils love waxworms, they tended not to always eat mealworms, so would end up with big black beetles running around the tank....


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

err, im gonna go make sure all the 1s in my pot are definately dead lol


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

well I think I have figured out what my little babies are: doves. Went and did a comparison using finn mouse. So..with both parents being BEW/ PEW what exactly created the doves?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I expect you have cream, not BEW, but only you and the breeder know the parents/grandparents of your mice so you need to find that out. As for PEW, the albino gene masks whatever colour that mouse really is, it could be anything underneath - in this case there is black involved (pink eyed dilution makes black into dove). Both parents have to carry PE dilution for you to get PE babies and creams often do, which strengthens my thought that you have a cream parent not a BEW. BEWs are created by selectively breeding marked mice so that they show none of their colour, and obviously to be black eyed they either don't have PE dilution or only carry it, but if you're breeding for BEW there is no reason whatsoever to put PE into the mix as it is helping to defeat your goal! Did any of that help? :lol:


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

yup, I had figured out I had a cream somewhere but I cant ask the breeder as they are pet store mice . . but then again the person breeding them is a regular breeder for the pet store. Do you think they are dove then? At the moment I am just toying with breeding rather then breeding for a standard or anything. Im just focusing on breeding friendly pets- which I seem to have achieved, the babies are lush


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Mousebreeder, I know you said they were probably stone and your probably right but they look really blue. My camera is naff which is why they looked brown. They sound like this:

Silver Blue (s-bl)
a/a B/* C/* d/d P/* si/si

"The ground and undercolours to be blue like with Self Blue. The silvering should be even throughout, carried well onto the feet."

No image available at the moment.

Note: This article is old and waiting to be rewritten.
Quick Look
Silver Blue is a Self Blue with silvering genes, or in other words Silver Grey with blue dilution.

**copied from finn mouse

could what I have create a silver blue?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I very much doubt they are silvered anything. Have you got a good quality recent photo?


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

not really I can try and get one now for you though. Just give me five mins  Ill put the babies against paper so it shows better

**edit** got em


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

love the lil grey buck


----------

